# Leaving pension scheme under 2 years.



## steve_f (7 Apr 2010)

Hi
I have a query about the 2 year rule. It is 2 years employed or 2 years in the pension scheme?

I am leaving a job where I have been employed for 2 1/2 years.
However, I have only been a member of their pension scheme for 18 months. 
There is only about £5k in the pension, including both my contributions and those of my employer. 

Am I eligible to take a refund of personal contributions after tax?

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## boaber (7 Apr 2010)

The 2 year rule is based on scheme service (not employment service).

So you will be entitled to a refund, less 20% tax.  You should receive leaving service options on or shortly after leaving service.


----------



## steve_f (8 Apr 2010)

Many thanks for confirming that. 

With the 20% hit, I don't think it's worth taking it out. 
Think I'll increase the risk profile a bit and leave it be.


----------



## fizzelina (8 Apr 2010)

also with some schemes if you leave before 2 years you lose all the contributions the employer made to it for you.


----------



## Davofwin (10 Apr 2010)

I'm also looking to clarify this two year rule. I'm currently contributing to the CWPS for 18 months or so. I'll be leaving the company and country and am wondering can i access the funds


----------



## Dave Vanian (12 Apr 2010)

As you're under two years in the scheme, you should be able to get a refund of the value of *YOUR* contributions to the scheme, less tax.


----------



## Davofwin (12 Apr 2010)

Thanks Dave. Just got an Email from the CWPS


----------



## Davofwin (15 Apr 2010)

Email from the pension scheme



> I have checked your account your last contribution was January 2010 is that correct. What that means is that you are not able to transfer till January 2011 to another pension scheme.


 
Now im confused


----------

